# Union Square Hospitality Tipping Policy



## Dardeau (Oct 16, 2015)

Any thoughts on this? 

Fixing the income inequality between FOH and BOH seems like a miracle, and for the dish staff may actually be one, but I think the stat from the NYT was 1-1.5 million loss in tax credits for 1800 employees. Union Square can take that hit, as can most other big to medium sized restaurant groups.

Those of you who run small restaurant ms, have you had your accountants run the numbers on this?


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 17, 2015)

Hmmm, can you provide some background or a link for those of us who have no idea what you're referring to?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 17, 2015)

http://ny.eater.com/2015/10/14/9517747/danny-meyer-no-tipping-restaurants

http://www.cnbc.com/2015/10/16/danny-meyer-tips-demean-restaurant-workers.html

http://fortune.com/2015/10/16/danny-meyer-tip/


----------



## Sack of lemons (Oct 22, 2015)

I think it is a great idea, but not a solution. I think there is a larger problem with rising food costs, rising cost of living, and low wages, coupled with the fact that customers often aren't willing to pay what they should because they don't know the costs. Education for the customer, business owners, and suppliers needs to happen so that people in the restaurant industry can be paid what people on the "outside" make for the same amount/time of work. Otherwise the industry is in major trouble for the future.


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 23, 2015)

Sack of lemons said:


> I think it is a great idea, but not a solution. I think there is a larger problem with rising food costs, rising cost of living, and low wages, coupled with the fact that customers often aren't willing to pay what they should because they don't know the costs. Education for the customer, business owners, and suppliers needs to happen so that people in the restaurant industry can be paid what people on the "outside" make for the same amount/time of work. Otherwise the industry is in major trouble for the future.



lus1: Food prices need to go up as the minimum wage goes up..$11 this coming july in chicago.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 23, 2015)

Thoughtful articles JC, thanks for sharing.

I certainly would love to see the BoH compensated more fairly for their labor and working conditions. 



JohnnyChance said:


> http://ny.eater.com/2015/10/14/9517747/danny-meyer-no-tipping-restaurants
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/10/16/danny-meyer-tips-demean-restaurant-workers.html
> 
> http://fortune.com/2015/10/16/danny-meyer-tip/


----------

